# تصنيع سماد نترات الكالسيوم



## احمد ابو جلال (22 مايو 2009)

اخواني الافاضل
ارجو لمن عندة معلومات عن تصنيع سماد نترات الكالسيوم والشركات الموردة لوحدات انتاجها ان يفيدنا بها وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الغني الساعي (12 يونيو 2009)

*الوكيل لوحيد*

انا الوكيل الوحيد لتسويقه وتوزيعه فى الشرق الاوسط واحتاج ال مندوبين وموزعين فى مصر السودان الامارات السعوديه وليبيا وجنوب شرق اسيا


----------



## alymady (17 فبراير 2010)

*نترات الكالسيوم*

نترات الكالسيوم : يصنع من تفاعل حامض النتريك مع كربونات الكالسيوم وهو يحتوى على عنصرى النتروجين والكالسيوم


----------



## shaker2011 (26 يونيو 2010)

كيف نصنع نترات ألبوتاسيم


----------

